# Cheap Bulbs?



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Anybody know where I can order some cheap bulbs? Living where I do, there is only one fish store within an hour of me and they want $25 apiece for their cheapest 48" T-10 fluorescent tubes... there is no way I'm paying $100 just to replace the bulbs on my 75. I also need to a couple 36" T-8 or T-10s and a 96w PC lamp... all need to be in the 6700k range. I've never had to order bulbs off the internet so I'm hoping I can find a good deal and get some cheap shipping... Any help is appreciated.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Big Als isnt too bad on bulbs. If you go with them, get some All-Glass 48" 8000K bulbs to go with the 6700K cause it makes the color look good.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, i checked out big als and would probably go with their coralife nutri grow bulbs if i ordered from them, they're about 15 bucks apiece... i was just hoping i could find something even cheaper since i'm planning on upgrading all of my lighting this winter.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Go to Home Hardware or Peaveymart or better yet Home Depot. You would be surprised at some of those stores selection on bulbs and usually at least half of what a Lfs will charge you.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

would they have anything in the 6700k range? from what i've seen at home depot, i assumed they only had bright white lights


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh yeah I can't say home depot for sure but the home hardware here had tons of different aquarium lights for really cheap.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I got mine from big als but check home depot or loews if your looking for t-8/t-10. I doubt they carry t-5s though just in case you wanted those too


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i can definitely check home depot next time i'm there. maybe i just need to accept the fact that i'm gonna have to pay $15 per bulb... i was just hopin someone knew of some website with crazy deals or something


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BigAls and Home Depot. 
HD has a nice selection of bulbs


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ok, i think i'm gonna have to try home depot now... i have purchased bulbs from there before that i used on my non-planted tanks, but i guess i never thought to look for bulbs for my planted tanks, i just assumed they would be too white


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive gotten some 6500K bulbs there that work just fine.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well that settles it then... looks like i'm goin to home depot this week. i'm gonna feel dumb if i find cheap ones there after i've been paying so much for mine from the lfs the last few years


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've been using HD T8 tubes with Electronic ballasts running 4x odno


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Home depot has some decent aquarium lights for like 10 bucks.. They pump out 40 watts a bulb.. Don't get two aquarium bulbs though it's way to pink. I'm gonna get a full spectrum light soon so I can see my fish better


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for the heads up on home depot guys, i ended up getting 4 philips 48" 6500k t-8 bulbs for 14 bucks... which is less than what one of the bulbs from big als cost.


----------

